# Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?



## tobiasp79 (10. Aug. 2006)

Hallo

habe hier schon viel über Patronenfilter und deren Bau gelesen.
Dabei habe ich festgestellt das häufig diese in sog. IBC´s eingebaut werden.

Nun - ich bin in der glücklichen Lage fast jederzeit einen IBC "sehr günstig"  bekommen  

Vom Platz her würde es schon gehen, nur stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ein IBC nicht doch etwas überdimensioniert ist für einen Teich mit 12000 l Volumen.

Natürlich könnte man den IBC auch halbieren (also 500l Vol) daraus machen was mir eher vorschwebt.

Ich hab schon öfters hier gelesen von 1-2m Patrone pro 1000l - würde in meinem fall also 12-24 m ergeben.

Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Ach ja, bevor ich es noch vergesse - eine größere Pumpe wird dann auch noch benötigt - wieviel Liter/Stunde sollte diese bringen und welche Modelle könnt Ihr empfehlen?

MfG

Tobias P79


----------



## Thorsten (10. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Hallo Tobias,

diese Container eignen sich sehr gut dafür und zu groß kann ein Filter nie sein.

Die Faustformel 1m Patrone pro 1000l Wasser ist wohl nicht von der Hand zu weisen. 

Natürlich sind 2m Patrone pro 1000l Wasser besser und auch ratsam wenn der Platz vorhanden ist.

Den Patronenfilter solltest Du allerdings nicht ohne eine Grobschmutzvorabscheidung betreiben, 
sonst werden dir die Patronen zu schnell verschmutzen.

Ich würde den Platz von einem Conainer voll ausnutzen, man sollte auch nicht unterschätzen was Filtermedien an Platz benötigen!

Bevor wir über Pumpenleistung etc. weiter reden, solltest Du uns deine jetzige Filteranlage (wenn vorhanden) einwenig näher vorstellen.

Eine kleine Teichvorstellung inkl. Fischbesatz wäre auch nicht verkehrt...
jetzt bist Du dran


----------



## rainthanner (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Hallo Tobias, 

nur kurz zu den IBC-Behältern: 
Grundsätzlich sind die IBC recht gut geeignet. (Ich verwende sie ja selbst.  ) 

Aber man solltest unbedingt versuchen den IBC lichtdicht zu bekommen. Wenn Licht an die Patronen kommt, kann/wird es zu Algenbewuchs im Filter und an den Patronen kommen. 
Also eingraben, oder den Metallrahmen abmontieren, den Rahmen mit lichtundurchlässiger, schwarzer Baufolie auskleiden und dann den Tank wieder reinsetzen.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## euroknacker (7. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Ich habe um meinen IBC Container eine Hütte gebaut. Mit einem Sptizdach drauf was man wegklappen kann, so kann man jederzeit an die Patronen wenn man diese wirklich mal reinigen müßte. Was aber bisher noch nicht nötig war.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## thaldor (7. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

nabend,

also zu groß kann ein filter nie sein 

besser zu groß als zu klein, vor allem wenn koi´s bzw. fische in den teich sollen. wie oben schon gesagt muss ne absetzkammer, spaltsieb oder nen vortex davor, damit nich der ganze grobe dreck in den patronen hängt.

die pumpe sollte so gewählt werden, dass das teichvolumen in 1-2h einmal durch den filter gelaufen ist. in deinem fall wäre das eine pumpe mit 8000-14000l/std leistung.


----------



## tobiasp79 (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Hallo

also erst mal vielen Dank für eure Tips.

Ein Arbeitskollege hat sich vor einigen Jahren seinen Filter selbst gebaut - er hat 25.000 Liter Koi-Teich.

Er hat mir versprochen einen Plan davon zu organisieren - hoffentlich vergisst er es nicht.

Mal schaun wie sein Filter aussieht.

Bis dann

Tobias P79


----------



## Frank (8. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Hi Leute,

seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber ich hab das Thema mal aus der "Eigenbautechnik" rausgenommen. 
Denke es passt als Frage-Thema besser in die allgemeine Technik Rubrik. 
Die Eigenbau Technik ist eigentlich nur für Vorschläge, Pläne, und Zeichnungen gedacht.


----------



## tobiasp79 (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

@ Frank

kein Problem - du bist der Chef  - und ausserdem hast du ja recht.

Bis dann

Tobias P79


----------



## Mink (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

HI@all!
wo es hier schonmal um einen Patronenfilter geht habe ich doch gleich mal eine frage zur reinigung.
Wie wird der saubergemacht und wie lange ist die standzeit bei normaler Teichverschmutzung.
Müssen die Schwämme abgezogen und ausgespült werden oder kann man die rückspülen und über bodenablass reingen?

Vielen dank für infos!


----------



## Thorsten (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Hi Martin,

ich habe meinen Filter erst einmal gereinigt. 
Der Filter läuft nun im zweitem Jahr  somit ist die Standzeit doch recht hoch.

Natürlich spielt die Grobschmutzvorabscheidung dabei eine große Rolle, bei mir läuft ein Spaltsieb davor und filtert den groben Schmutz schon frühzeitig heraus bevor er in den Schwämmen gelangen kann.

Die Reinigung selber ist recht einfach, die Schwäme im Wasser des Filters einfach ausdrücken und das Schmutzwasser mittels den Bodenablauf ablassen.


----------



## Mink (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Hi Thorsten.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wieviele Meter Patronen hast du denn drinn?
Ich weiß 1m pro 1m³ lieber mehr.
geht denn viel wasser beim spülen drauf?
momentan habe ich eine probefilter im einsatz der super läuft.
und sowas solls im Frühling beim neuen Großen auch werden.
Nun wäre ein Patronenfilter sicher auch interessant...Naja mal sehen.

Und nochmals danke!


----------



## Thorsten (12. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Moin Martin,

das ist eine gute Frage  ...ich glaube 25 oder 26 lfm Patronen habe ich damals verbaut. 

Beim spülen gehen ca. 200l Wasser verloren, hört sich viel an, aber wenn man das nur einmal im Jahr machen muss ist das relativ wenig.


----------



## euroknacker (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Warum nehmt ihr denn zum spülen kein Teichwasser????
Dann habt ihr wenigstens gleich einen Grund einen TWW zu machen, und sauber genug ist es auch.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Thorsten (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Moin Jürgen,

ich nehme ja das Teichwasser zum spülen (was halt im Filter ist) aber nachfüllen muss ich trotzdem.


----------



## euroknacker (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Hi Thorsten,
dann wollen wir doch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen was sind schon 200L Wasser zum Filter spülen? Wie schon mal von mir erwähnt brauchte ich meinen Patronenfilter noch nie sauber machen, das heißt für mich eine Standzeit von wenigstens 10 Monaten. Selber habe ich letztes Jahr noch über 2 Filtertonnen gefiltert, da 2 - 3 mal wöchentlich reinigen angesagt. Ich garantiere dir da sind mit sicherheit mehr als 200L drauf gegangen. Wenn man nun beim TWW die 200L  mehr nachfüllen muß sollte das den Kohl auch nicht mehr Fett machen. Ich habe hier eine 2. Wasseruhr wo ich dann nur das Brauchwasser bezahlen muß, mir also den Abwasseranteil spare, der wohl den größten Teil der eigentlichen Wasserrechnung ausmachen dürfte. Für den Kubikmeter Brauchwasser zahel ich hier 16cent also würde mich das Filterreinigen bei 200L gerade mal 0,032 cent kosten, ich denke damit kann doch wohl jeder leben.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## jochen (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Hallo Jürgen,

Gehört zwar hier nicht zum Thema,

aber 16 cent pro m³ Meter Wasser...wow du Glücklicher... 

Wir zahlen 3,50 Euronen nur fürs Brauchwasser  , zum Glück fülle ich mit Eigenwasser.   

vielleicht sollte man mal einen Vergleich der verschiedenen Wasserpreise machen, nur so am Rande.


----------



## Thorsten (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Hi Jürgen,

lese mal weiter oben....* 

ZITAT:
Beim spülen gehen ca. 200l Wasser verloren, hört sich viel an, 
aber wenn man das nur einmal im Jahr machen muss ist das relativ wenig.

*

Es hat sich niemand über den Wasserverbrauch beschwert!...
das war eine Frage der Standzeit vom Patronenfilter und wieviel Wasser beim spülen verbraucht wird.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## euroknacker (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Sorry Thorsten, dann hab ich wohl was überlesen gehabt.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## tobiasp79 (10. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Hallo

Ich werde demnächst loslegen und einen Patronenfilter bauen - aber wahrscheinlich nicht in nem IBC - Das Ding ist meinen Eltern zu groß.

Nun hab ich noch 2 Fragen:

Wo bekomme ich die Filterpatronen her - und welche muss ich nehmen.

Welche Rohre soll ich verwenden - PVC? - und wo bekomme ich schon fertig geborte Rohre her?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

MfG

Tobias P79


----------



## sanke10 (11. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter für 12000l in IBC?*

Hallo !  Filtersiebrohre bekommst Du bei Koi -Discount.de unter Filtermedien,
oder Du besorgst dir Pvc Rohre und bohrst viele Löcher rein. Schaue unter Filterbau im Forum

              Lenhart


----------

